# Acts like he wants love...then tries to bite



## Rango1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been sitting by Rango, talking and reading and while I am doing this he comes down his door ramp and bends his head down and to the side like he wants me to give him a scritch but when i try he tries to bite me.  I will hold my had just an inch from his bowed head and he'll move closer but the second I touch him, he tries to bite. :wacko: Is this a dominant thing? Should I make him go back into his cage when he does this? He does the same thing to my husband except he is allowed to pet him a little.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol most of mine do it, i think they like messing with your hopes lol
yeh go on i let you... then its dont be silly lol


----------



## Rango1 (Aug 10, 2011)

lol, I know... that's exactly what it seems like. have discovered he's a junk food junkie. my son had french fries today and he ran right over and started eating them. And at dinner he came over and wanted some tortilla. obviously he was fed naughty foods previously. thanks for your response.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Your welcome 

I have mine jumping in my food when im trying to eat :wacko: cheeky they are


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Mango did that too at first, and then one day...he just stopped biting and now BEGS for scratches! From what I've read, some will never let you give scritches....just keep trying!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

With Chicken it was like a discovery of lost treasure...constant biting for a week straight (he was a previously hand raised baby who had gone wild) until one night I slowly stretched my finger out and touched him on the nose. I started rubbing up further on his head and he closed his eyes and looked like he was in pure bliss. So patience pays off, I promise!


----------



## Rango1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I know...early days yet. He's already changed so much and we've not had him a week. I just was wondering if that's normal and if I should keep trying when he initiates it. thanks for all your comments.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

It took Mango 3 weeks....so keep at it!


----------

